
Pro-Neutrality, Anti-Title II - codq
https://stratechery.com/2017/pro-neutrality-anti-title-ii/
======
Symphlion
I love how the writer is able to downplay all the issues regarding net
neutrality.

Or how he's focusing on the carrier markets, instead of the broadband
connections @ home. Because, there is no competition in the States when it
comes to broadband connections. You can only choose one and it depends on
where you live. How far-fetched is it to imagine that either Verizon or AT&T
is implementing zero-rating for services like Netflix or some other service,
basically urging people to lock-in on those services?

Anyway, it's exactly this attitude and mentality that requires net neutrality.

------
adam-ff
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15798960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15798960)

